
The Strange and Twisting Case of r/A858 - sndean
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/features-issue-sections/16682/a858-reddit-codebreaking-cypher-mystery/
======
zeristor
"Surprisingly, the puzzle-makers revealed that “One post has been decrypted.
Nobody noticed but us.” A woman in the U.K. had apparently succeeded where so
many had failed, only to later delete her account; the creators would say no
more."

Surely this is a lead; there are independent archives of reddit aren't there?

